# Getting her to do it again



## Jax10 (Oct 22, 2012)

Okay, I am sure this has probably already been covered a bunch of times. 

But here goes anyway. 

When your wife does something in bed with you that you really enjoyed, how do you let her know so she'll do it again? At the time I made the positive support comments (that sounds so clinical to say). 

Just curious how you like to know when something is especially nice.

Thanks,


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

Well she always knows when she has pleased me because I'm pretty vocal.

And I'll tell her later "Feck, that was awesome."

And if it's something I enjoyed and she enjoyed she normally does it again of her own accord anyway.

Can't you just tell her "That was freaking awesome, I can't wait to try it again."?


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

"Remember the other night when you did XYZ? It was amazing! Can we do that again - regularly?"


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

A lot of time my wife does something she considers it special if its not the regular, I have to coax her to repeat it


----------



## it is what it is (Jun 13, 2012)

Try sending her sexy/hot follow up emails or texts later that day or the next morning stating how much you enjoyed "xxxx", or it was so hot when you did "xxxxx" to me, etc. It is healthy and fun communicating about it hours/days later and would mean a lot to her to know you are STILL thinking about what she did to drive you so wild and can't wait for her to do it again! Communicate, communicate, communicate!


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

For me it is simple, he tells me when something has been extra hot.

He has told me numerous times that I give the best BJ's he has ever had, consequently he gets them with far more frequency than he has his entire life.

He will also tell me while we are in bed if there is something he wants in particular, his voice is the sexiest voice I have ever heard, the way he asks for what he wants is strong and I happily oblige with fulfilling his requests.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Holland said:


> For me it is simple, he tells me when something has been extra hot.
> 
> He has told me numerous times that I give the best BJ's he has ever had, consequently he gets them with far more frequency than he has his entire life.
> 
> He will also tell me while we are in bed if there is something he wants in particular, his voice is the sexiest voice I have ever heard, the way he asks for what he wants is strong and I happily oblige with fulfilling his requests.


:smthumbup:This is the way it's supposed to be. Each person should make the effort to tailor the experience the way the other likes it--without having to be "convinced".

Within reason of course. I'm not talking about buttered firecrackers or anything.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

You grap her, look her square in the eye, tell her in a deep and quite voice "that was so damn hot!" give her a deep long kiss, back away and in the same voice tell her you love her.

Then throw her on the bed and do the same for her.........


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

oops ...sorry ladies just realized I was in the wrong club house.


----------



## Random_Girl (Nov 17, 2013)

waiwera said:


> I just love to hear from him the next day and have him tell me he's getting all hot and bothered thinking about last nights trapeze act.
> 
> It's exciting to know he's thinking about me when he's not here and that I've given him something worthy to think about!
> 
> ...


This, exactly. Make a really big deal about it, she will be dying to do it again!


----------



## bevixnz (Nov 22, 2013)

I would reinforce that I liked it, and then hope it happens again.

Although I can think of situations where something experimental may have occurred, and just because the recipient enjoyed it, does not mean the other person wants to do it again.

Probably trying to start a conversation about it is the best starting point.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Jax10 said:


> Okay, I am sure this has probably already been covered a bunch of times.
> 
> But here goes anyway.
> 
> ...


_"Wife, I really liked/enjoyed when we did XYZ and I would love a repeat. You turned me on so much when you did that."_ Then wink at her.


----------

